# البرنامج الكيميائي Chemoffice ultra 2008 لكل مهندس كيميائي وكيميائي مهم جدا ؟؟؟



## ilhamforever (24 أغسطس 2011)

*أرجو أن أفيدكم بهذا البرنامج والذي على كل مهندس كيميائي وكيميائي أمتلاكه لكي يساعده في كتابة أبحاثة ودروسه .........

**Chemoffice ultra 2008

















البرنامج غني عن التعريف ويتميز بالمرونه وسهولة الأستخدام وقد قمت بعمل شرح لبعض مميزات البرنامج

حجم البرنامج 318 ميجا 

تم تقسيمه إلى أربع ملفات مضغوطه حجم كل ملف 79.5 ميجا ما عدا الأخير 74.6 ميجا

(يجب ان يكون لديك برنامج فك الضغط WINRAR)


وحتى يكون البرنامج كامل رفعت ايضاً مولد السيريال نمبر ( الكيجن )

وجميع الملفات مرفوعة على موقعين هما

III 4shared III






(روابط التحميل في نهاية الموضوع)

والأن وبعد تحميلك الملفات الأربع ستكون كما في الصورة التالية
(اتبع الشرح حتى تنجح عملية فك الضغط)






بالضغط على أيقونة التثبيت سيبدأ البرنامج باستخراج الملفات






سيطلب البرنامج ادخال معلوماتك والسيريال نمبر لتنشيط وتسجيل البرنامج
(هذه الخطوه تجاوزها حالياً كما في الصورة التالية)






ستظهر رسالة تفيدك بأن البرنامج غير منشط وستحتاج لتنشيطه عند أول تشغيل

وهذه هي الرسالة






و الأن اتبع الصور التاليه لتثبيت البرنامج
















بعد الضغط على Begin سيبدأ البرنامج بتثبيت الملفات 
وستكون عملية التثبيت روتينية بالضغط على Next والموافقه على كل شيء
مع العلم أن البرنامج سيستغرق وقت في التثبيت فعليكم بقليل من الصبر

بعد اكتمال التثبيت سيكون البرنامج في قائمة البرامج

في برنامج ChemOffice يوجد برنامج لكتابة المركبات و برنامج لعرض المركبات في الأبعاد الثلاثية 3D






عند تشغيل برنامج ChemDraw ستظهر رسالة التسجيل التي تخطيناها سابقاً

ولتسجيل البرنامج شغل مولد السيريال نمبر (الكيجن) واتبع الشرح التالي






والأن وبعد تسجيل البرنامج بنجاح هذا شرح مبسط للبرنامج











و أخيراً نصل إلى وصلات التحميل

here
*​


----------



## ilhamforever (25 أغسطس 2011)

الردود من فضلكم


----------



## ilhamforever (26 أغسطس 2011)

الكلمة الطيبة صدقة


----------



## يوهشام (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج
بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح الشمري (27 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ilhamforever (28 أغسطس 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## م باسل وردان (28 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م باسل وردان (28 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ilhamforever (31 أغسطس 2011)

العفو


----------



## abdbaniamer (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر كل الشكر

بس وين الكيجن؟؟


----------



## salim khatem (6 سبتمبر 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ilhamforever (8 سبتمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## ilhamforever (9 سبتمبر 2011)

tanxs for answers


----------



## روناكي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مرحبا كنت اتمنى الحصول على البرنامج ولكن الوصلات الخاصه بالبرنامج لا توجد هل انقر على here فقط ولكن عندما نقرت عليها يظهر سهم اخضر فقط فماذا افعل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mmelsyed (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج


----------



## كيميا + كيميا (1 أكتوبر 2011)

وافر الشكر لك ومجهود رائع


----------

